# Electric only guys rate your top three lakes.



## Big Dank (Mar 26, 2012)

Electric only guys rate your top three lakes.


----------



## seeker (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll start this off.  Bear Creek, Varner and Black Shoals.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 26, 2012)

Varner, Varner, and Varner


----------



## JarheadDad (Mar 26, 2012)

Hard to rate just three. Varner is only about 1/3 of what it used to be but still produces some quality fish. Black Shoals is good for numbers but rarely anything over 6#. If they would put F1s in there it'd probably be my #1. Bear Creek is awesome from one end of the scale to the other for F1s but it's limited in variety. Lucas is really good as well. Horton has the same affliction that happened to Varner but is a high quality lake. JW Smith in the Spring just flat out rocks. For electric only I'd go with:

1. Varner (not for long)
2. Bear Creek
3. Lucas
4. Horton
5. Black Shoals
6. JW Smith

Naturally, being where I live the four I fish all the time are Varner, Stone Mountain (I know - 9.9 lake), Black Shoals with the occasional good fortune to run out to Bear Creek.


----------



## Todd71673 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd have to say-
1. Bear Creek
2. Blackshoals
3. Varner
But I will say the more time I spend on a lake the higher it ranks for me.


----------



## littlejon (Mar 26, 2012)

JarheadDad said:


> Hard to rate just three. Varner is only about 1/3 of what it used to be but still produces some quality fish. Black Shoals is good for numbers but rarely anything over 6#. If they would put F1s in there it'd probably be my #1. Bear Creek is awesome from one end of the scale to the other for F1s but it's limited in variety. Lucas is really good as well. Horton has the same affliction that happened to Varner but is a high quality lake. JW Smith in the Spring just flat out rocks. For electric only I'd go with:
> 
> 1. Varner (not for long)
> 2. Bear Creek
> ...



Varner---Why has it declined by 2/3 ?


----------



## tyjohnston (Mar 26, 2012)

bear creek, varner, and even though its not all electric, juliette.


----------



## Edo (Mar 26, 2012)

Black shoals,black shoals,and black shoals


----------



## JarheadDad (Mar 26, 2012)

littlejon said:


> Varner---Why has it declined by 2/3 ?



The history of Varner is impressive. There used to be 8 lakes on the property before Varner was built. Those lakes were stocked with FL strain back in the late 60s/early 70s I believe. They got to be seriously healthy and it wasn't rare to catch a high teen there. There were serious crappie, catfish and bream as well. Varner was built and the lakes flooded.

For the first few years only the jonboat brotherhood knew about Varner. Back in the days of the first jonboat tournaments when it was mostly a fun and camaraderie thing. It took high 40s to win on Varner consistently. Having a 50# day wasn't even close to being unheard of. Then it happened as happens with most big fish lakes, it got exploited. Picture after picture of 10#+ fish were put up not only here on GON but all across the internet. That in turn brought out the sight fishermen and dozens and dozens of fish well into the teens were taken out. Sometimes 20 at a time. Cooler after cooler after cooler full of genetically superior 10# and up GA bass. Tourney weights dropped into the 30s.

Next you had the advent of hybrids. As every biologist will tell you hybrids are open water fish and do not invade the shallows to eat bass fry. Uh-huh! Only problem with that theory is Varner is a shallow grass lake and fish adapt. If you've never seen hybrids in 0' of water destroying a school of bass fry I can promise you they do. So now you have the combination of sight fishermen plus hybrids destroying the spawn. Tourney weights are now down to 20#.

Varner is a drinking water lake and was never managed for anything other than that. A lake that very easily could have produced consistent 20# GA LM has been destroyed. You'll never see it's like again because of the absolute perfect conditions and brood stock it had going for it that can't be duplicated. Now you will see in the next month or so the stocking of thousands of grass carp. Stick a fork in it!

But Hey! Everybody pays their ten bucks so who's got the right to tell them they shouldn't take fish home. Right? If only Varner would've been managed as a trophy fishery it would have been amazing. Oh well, just as Fort Yargo before her, Varner ruled for awhile! 

OK, OK, I'll go back to my knitting now!


----------



## TomC (Mar 26, 2012)

1) Bear Creek
2) Cedar Creek
3) Bear Creek


----------



## Cletus T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you Jarhead Dad for the history of Varner….I knew a little bit about it but not that much. I very much enjoyed that even though the ending of the story is kind of a sad one.

I can’t imagine what it was like to fish that place back in it’s hey day…..that would have been stupid awesome!!!!!

My top 3 are in this order……

Bear Creek
Varner
This little ole pond in Suwanee behind a gate


----------



## CDN (Mar 26, 2012)

JarheadDad said:


> The history of Varner is impressive. There used to be 8 lakes on the property before Varner was built. Those lakes were stocked with FL strain back in the late 60s/early 70s I believe. They got to be seriously healthy and it wasn't rare to catch a high teen there. There were serious crappie, catfish and bream as well. Varner was built and the lakes flooded.
> 
> For the first few years only the jonboat brotherhood knew about Varner. Back in the days of the first jonboat tournaments when it was mostly a fun and camaraderie thing. It took high 40s to win on Varner consistently. Having a 50# day wasn't even close to being unheard of. Then it happened as happens with most big fish lakes, it got exploited. Picture after picture of 10#+ fish were put up not only here on GON but all across the internet. That in turn brought out the sight fishermen and dozens and dozens of fish well into the teens were taken out. Sometimes 20 at a time. Cooler after cooler after cooler full of genetically superior 10# and up GA bass. Tourney weights dropped into the 30s.
> 
> ...



Jarhead Dad is dead on. And really it is even worse than that. Since the "Great Recession" hit, I have had the good fortune, or misfotune, depending on how you look at it, to fish virtually anytime I want. I have spent A LOT of time on the water. There was a time I could go to Varner and have some really good days, some days even GREAT! Occasionally I would get it handed to me, but that's why it is fishing. Now days, Varner ain't even worth the effort. I have branched out to other lakes and have found that they fish so much better. Now, the potential for a big fish may not be as great, but at least you leave the house with anticipation of getting on them. It is a shame what has happened there, but unless you own it, there's nothing we can do.


----------



## GIGLM9 (Mar 26, 2012)

Varner
Rocky Mountain
Lucas


----------



## littlejon (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the history JHD. It is sad to hear that it could of been prevented.  I remember Yargo in the 80's,  WOW, it was a great lake. I'm sure the Bear is going to be the next lake on a decline. I see many fish coming out of there also and always hear the same song and dance. One said he would use the bass on his wife's rose garden for fertilizer. I just feel we have a responsibility for the upcoming anglers, I will do my part.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 26, 2012)

Rocky Mountain
Lake Seaton,,,,,the only 2 I have fished


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 26, 2012)

littlejon said:


> Thanks for the history JHD. It is sad to hear that it could of been prevented.  I remember Yargo in the 80's,  WOW, it was a great lake. I'm sure the Bear is going to be the next lake on a decline. I see many fish coming out of there also and always hear the same song and dance. One said he would use the bass on his wife's rose garden for fertilizer. I just feel we have a responsibility for the upcoming anglers, I will do my part.



There's a difference between trophy bass being used as fertilizer and one of the millions of little bass being used as fertilizer. Ideally, you'd compost the guts first, or they'll just attract pests to the garden. 

I'd rather see a big bass lacerated out over my garden than a bunch of little ones. The little ones are the future. There's also a local old man down the road who can't get out and fish like he used to, and his favorite food is bass roe. I have no problem taking a big betty bass off the bed and giving the roe to my old friend. 

To the OP:

#1: Ft Yargo (Lake Mudbary) 
#2: Sandy Creek Park (Lake Chapman)
#3: Lake Oconee (Apalachee Arm)


----------



## Edo (Mar 26, 2012)

you would take home a bedding fish? wow...thats no challenge...


----------



## Torqeedo (Mar 27, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> There's a difference between trophy bass being used as fertilizer and one of the millions of little bass being used as fertilizer. Ideally, you'd compost the guts first, or they'll just attract pests to the garden.
> 
> I'd rather see a big bass lacerated out over my garden than a bunch of little ones. The little ones are the future. There's also a local old man down the road who can't get out and fish like he used to, and his favorite food is bass roe. I have no problem taking a big betty bass off the bed and giving the roe to my old friend.
> 
> ...






Are you serious? Really?


----------



## littlejon (Mar 27, 2012)

Torqeedo said:


> Are you serious? Really?



X2     I'm speechless,,,,,, for now


----------



## L_to_the_W (Mar 27, 2012)

Are the folks responsible for Varner's managment aware of the prevailing opinion of the lake's eminent decline? Do they care? Or will they only wake up when the bass fishermen stop flocking to the lake with their cash in hand, and the fishery is beyond repair?

1. Varner (for now)
2. Black Shoals
3. Dog River


----------



## dcrail (Mar 27, 2012)

As of right now...

Tussahaw (Henry County Reservoir)
Varner
And Towaliga(Which is not open this year...Also Henry county)


----------



## Big Dank (Mar 27, 2012)

Varner.                                                                Rocky Mountain.                                                Blackshoals and looking forward to fishing Bear Creek.


----------



## Big Dank (Mar 28, 2012)

Let's include the 10hp lakes.


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Mar 28, 2012)

Rocky Mountain, Cedar Creek, Varner..........I guess I'm going to have to fish Bear Creek sometime.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 28, 2012)

Bear Creek (never had a bad day)

Horton

Varner(only because its close)


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 28, 2012)

Varner
Black Shoals
Anywhere but Stn Mtn!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 28, 2012)

Varner
Ocmulgee River
Lucas


----------



## Randall (Mar 29, 2012)

1. Horton and Bear Creek tie Bear Creek is improving while Horton may soon be on the decline due to a lot of small spotted bass. Both have problems with keeping the ramps open. 
2. Not going to say the name just because it's small and  you can catch numbers and big ones. People are slowly finding it though as the number of boats are on the increase there from years past. Could get better could get worse. 
3. Varner for now just because of the chance of a giant fish and because it's spring time. I have only fished Varner about three times this year while I have been shopping around for some new lakes to fish looking for ten plus pound fish. Varner will not make the top ten next year at this same time if I were to guess.  

I would put Tussahaw up there but most can't fish it due to it being Henry County only.  Towaliga was good as well but not sure about it after the grass carp when they open it back up.  Rocky Mtn is on my list of lakes to fish some this year and will move near the top probably. I like Juliette just because I have plenty of room to fish and don't have to take a number to fish a spot.


----------



## DaveGPhd (Mar 29, 2012)

1. Horton
2. Sugar Creek
3. Varner

My rankings are a little skewed because I haven't really had any good LM days since I brought my jon boat up and started fishing here in north Ga, so my rankings are mostly based on bream and shell cracker.  I usually just ride down to Coffee County and fish some private ponds for LM.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 30, 2012)

Top three
1. Lucas...by far
2. Horton
3. Ocmulgee pfa

bottom three
1.varner
2.... varner
3....... Mud puddle in my backhard that my daughter likes to splash in and varner..... it's a tie.


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 30, 2012)

Towaliga... numbers and size
varner.. size


----------



## Big Dank (Apr 1, 2012)

Bear creek is my new favorite


----------



## JarheadDad (Apr 1, 2012)

Were you part of the crowd out there yesterday BD? Excellent day!


----------



## Big Dank (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes it was a great day my first time fishing it.


----------



## droptine20 (Apr 18, 2012)

Towilaga
Horton
Tussahaw


----------



## tween_the_banks (Apr 18, 2012)

So guys, where's this Bear Creek at?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yahoola, salacoa, Cedar Creek


----------



## hookinmouth (Apr 18, 2012)

tween_the_banks said:


> So guys, where's this Bear Creek at?



Bear Creek is a mythical destination.  Most folks who claim to have fished it only dreamed it up.  Whatever you do, do NOT go to the following link for more information.

http://www.jacksoncountygov.com/Index.aspx?page=734

My top 3:
Black Shoals (because of location)
Mythical Bear Creek
Varner


----------

